# Potentialfreier Kontakt



## marcio.bv (27 Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
für den Bau meiner Messvorrichtung bräuchte ich Eure Hilfe.

Ausgangslage:        Element 1): Steuerung Siemens Logo24VDC; 
                           Element 2): USB Black Box zur Verarbeitung von Messwerten. 

An der USB Box habe ich einen Schalter mit dem ich die Verarbeitung (Übertragung von Messwerten) starten kann. Ich will jedoch das starten der Verarbeitung automatisieren und das Auslösen der LOGO Steuerung überlassen (und nicht über den Schalter an der Box). An der USB Box habe ich eine Fußtaste, die kann ich wiederrum mit der Steuerung potentialfrei verdrahten. An der Fußtasterbuchse liegt eine Spannung von ca. 19V an, die auf Masse gezogen werden muss. Werden die Kontakte überbrückt, fließt ein Strom von ca. 7mA, der durch einen internen Widerstand begrenzt wird.
Meine Frage: da ich zum Thema Relais nur Grundwissen besitze, könntet Ihr mir auf die Sprünge helfen – welches Relais (Schaltelement) ich nutzen kann. Oder paar Tipps geben, wie ich das geeignete Relais suchen soll. Über sämtliche Hilfestellungen würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Boxy (27 Januar 2013)

Nimm einfach ein Optokoppler ...
Z.B. nur als Hinweis http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_17391&promotionareaSearchDetail=005 gibts auch als Relais.

Solche gibts von versch. Herstellern (Murr, Phönix usw.) oder halt selbst mit IC aufbauen (günstiger) ggf. kannst auch solch ein Einsatz (nur Koppler) kaufen und selbst Drähte daran löten .


----------



## Toki0604 (27 Januar 2013)

Hi,
das sieht nach einer Anwendung aus die keinen besonderen Auflagen unterliegt.
Viele Logo´s, bei uns die meisten sogar, haben schon Relais-Ausgänge. 
Diese können je nach Ausführung 0,5A oder 2 A potentialfrei schalten.
Du könntest dann die Leitung der Fußtaste direkt an der Logo anklemmen und gut is...
Dazu müste man allerdings wissen welches Logo-Modul du hast.

Gruß, Toki


----------



## marcio.bv (28 Januar 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Modul: LOGO 24RC; Input 8 x AC / DC; 6ED1 052-1HB00-0BA6, zusätzlich Erweiterungsmodul DM16 24R – DC24V – 6ED1 055-1NB10-0BA0
Das wäre für mich optimal, wenn ich dies direkt anschließen könnte; Bzw. falls das mit der LOGO Steuerung nicht möglich ist, könnte ich das geeignete Modul nachbestellen und die Version dich ich bereits habe anderweitig nutzen. Für Hilfe vielen Dank im Voraus!

Viele Grüße!


----------



## 190B (28 Januar 2013)

Die LOGO! 6ED1 052-1HB00-0BA6 hat 4 Relaisausgänge: 10 A bei Ω-Last; 3 A bei induktiver Last.

Das Erweiterungsmodul 6ED1 055-1NB10-0BA0 hat 8 Relaisausgänge: 5 A bei Ω-Last; 3 A bei induktiver Last.


----------



## winnman (28 Januar 2013)

Also einfach einen der Relaisausgänge paralle zu deinem Fussschalter


----------



## Toki0604 (28 Januar 2013)

> Also einfach einen der Relaisausgänge paralle zu deinem Fussschalter


*ACK*
Dem ist nichts hinzu zu fügen ;-)

Gruß, Toki


----------

